# Betta info



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

So i am planning on getting a male betta for my 5 gallon hex. Is there anything special i should know about like:

1: how often should i change his water?

2: will they be able to eat tropical flakes or just betta flakes?

3: should there be any special decor?

Thanks for any help given to me


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Is he the only guy with it, or are the badis in there with him? if the badis are in the same tank, I wouldn't do that. They're known to be nasty for their size, and I wouldn't put it past them to chew on his fins.

As far as decor goes, stay away from anything sharp or pokey. Most plastic plants are too pokey, I find...stick to silk or live 

There are lots of good betta foods out there, I have good luck with Hikari Betta Bio-Gold. Mix that up with some frozen foods, and you should have a very happy betta!

Oh, and I always recommend small weekly waterchanges. 15% once a week should be fine. Most bettas aren't bothered by going a while without waterchanges, but they're very prone to fin-rot.


----------



## Cacatuoides (Feb 2, 2009)

On the water changes SAF thin about this. They live in the nasty rice patties of thailand. (or wherever) but i agree with trashion


----------



## WildForFish (Aug 5, 2008)

Morning SAF,

Betta now?, eh 

To answer your questions in order:

1. I change my Bettas water every day.
If you have a filter system, you may be able to do once weekly changes.
Keep an eye on your Betta, some are more sensitive to water parameters
than others, as stated they are very prone to fin rot/damage.
Base your water changes on your individual Bettas needs.

2. I feed Hikari: Blood Worms, Tubiflex Worms, Daphnia, Brine Shrimp-both
the freezed dried & frozen version of each. Betta Bio Gold pellets
(I do not feed flake to any of my fish.) 

3. Decor: I have a hide in each tank, lots of Anacharis & Java Fern & couple 
of medium sized rocks. Bare Bottom.
They use the hide to play in & out of, use the plants to rest/sleep. 
I would keep it fairly simple, easier to maintain a tank of smaller size.


Good Luck with your new fish, If you have any more questions, 
I'll be around ;-) ;-)

WFF


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

those "nasty rice paddies" are actually massive...









I don't understand why people think they're so small. Yes, they're shallow, but it's still a pretty large body of water with plenty of water (not to mention plants!) to dilute the ammonia from fish waste.


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

they should b alone but i may add some shrimp in too. 

Will it be ok if i give them tropical flakes?

and if get them, would i b able to put anything else with the (Probably not but just wondering )

i have 1 fake plant and 1 sorta floating plant. will this work for decor. O and there is blue/green gravel.

Thanks in advance


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

If the betta tank has a filter, treat it like any other tank. Weekly water changes are never a bad thing.

If the tank doesn't have a filter, 50% daily and or 100% every other day.


----------



## Cacatuoides (Feb 2, 2009)

i realize that they are massive, and it never donned on me the amount of plants, though it isn't as clean as many places fish live.


----------



## fishyfreek (May 13, 2009)

Hi, I have many bettas and they only get maybe a water change every two weeks if that, they are doing very well. I was thinking it would stress my bettas out doing complete everyday so I always wait at least two weeks. I have no filter or water flow and only feed them what they will eat at one time once daily. Also I am a new mommy for about 100 fry, they hatched this morn. and I went out and got them there very own little tank that is well set up with bare bottom, heater, half full, seaweed everywhere and an airstone, I plan on moving them thurs. when they become free swimming. They are kinda large for betts fry, dad took exellent care for them. will send pics if anyone wants to see. I also stuck a pan of water outside overnight and hatched them some mosquito larva, just get a net every morn. and wa-la, breakfast they also have plenty of creatures off the seaweed and algae.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Congratulations on the fry. Just make sure they are all free swimming before you go and ruin the nest. Good luck raising them!


----------



## bustnova (Feb 9, 2009)

*Adding a Female*

I know this is a little off topic. I have a 40 gallon tall tank. It is a community tank and I have one male crown tail. He gets along with everyone in the tank, but he lays around and minds his own business. The only time he swims around is when I approach the tank. My question is could I introduce a crown tail female. I was thinking he might swim around more. Is it better to have just one female or more?


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Your question has been answered in the separate thread you posted.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

Don't forget a heater, bettas prefer @80 degrees F as opposed to room temp.


----------



## betta0fish (Feb 16, 2009)

dont feed them tropical fish flakes, they love freeze dried blood worms(i get the hikari type) and the hikari bio-gold stuff. but i spoiled my bettas on the freeze dried bloodworms so they wont eat the bio-gold stuff anymore.


----------

